# Spraying water borne poly from a Greco airless sprayer



## SweetTea (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey fellas, can anyone tell me if it is ok to spray water borne poly from a Greco airless spray rig? I have a large cabinet build to spray, and I feel more comfortable with an airless sprayer than I do a cup gun. The only air compressor run cup guns that I own are the el cheapo HF units. Which I normally only use for spraying stain. I like to use Polycrillic due to its relatively (for a poly) fast dry times and the durability it provides is excellent.

If you guys give me the go ahead on spraying this water borne poly (polycrillic), what is the best method of cleaning out my Graco spray rig and gun? I was thinking to start by running some water through it, then run some mineral spirits followed by some more water. Does this sound reasonable? Is mineral spirits ok to run through the spray rig and gun afterwards?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't own an airless gun, and others may have a better answer: but my suggestion would be to try it and see if you get what you want. I do wonder what you think the MS will do in the cleaning. Soap and water is all that's normally needed to clean after a waterborne finish has been used.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd ditch the Polycrylic. While it works, it was never my favorite water-based finish. If you pick up something from another supplier (like Kem Aqua Plus from Sherwin Williams), they'll provide a data sheet listing desirable specs for the application equipment.

Never follow a water rinse with mineral spirits. The two combined make an awful mess. Use denatured alcohol as the transition solvent. To move from Polycrylic to lacquer you'd flush with water, then alcohol and finish with lacquer thinner.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you tried spraying the poly through your "cup gun"? Try test spraying on a piece of scrap wood and see how it sprays.


----------



## john23 (Dec 26, 2016)

You didn't specify what airless,but I would only use an hvlp sprayear. Although it could be done Using a regular airless would put out to much product.


----------

